# What is your favorite German Mid-tier watch brand-Poll #2



## bleddrewsoe (Feb 13, 2006)

This was a post I had originally done on the old Forum and was flawed somewhat because I could only include 10 choices. Now that the Poll feature can support 20 choices I would like to run it again. I have chosen to exclude the Super high end(Lange, GO...etc) and super low end(the Germanese brands;-) )

Lets vote


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

I voted Sinn, mainly because they have the most models that 'speak' to me. Their range is broad, well priced and with excellent quality.

Having said that, I happily own watches from several other brands on the list (Archimede, Marcello C, Damasko soon), and others like Stowa, Tutima and Nomos are on the list of brands I want to buy from. I think the degree of differential between many here is fairly small, ie they're 10% better in my view, not 3x as good (to use a very blunt tool for comparison).


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

I voted for Stowa, although it was a close call with Damasko.


----------



## richard kagan (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello All:

My vote goes to Jorg Schauer. However, you don't have Sothis on the list. I have a Sothis chrono, and I must say the quality and workmanship is very good. In my opinion, a very under rated watch.

Regards:

Richard Kagan


----------



## bleddrewsoe (Feb 13, 2006)

richard kagan said:


> Hello All:
> 
> My vote goes to Jorg Schauer. However, you don't have Sothis on the list. I have a Sothis chrono, and I must say the quality and workmanship is very good. In my opinion, a very under rated watch.
> 
> ...


Hello Richard, even with 20 poll choices there were a couple of brands I wish I could have included. I included Sothis in the previous 10 choice poll and remember that Sothis only received one vote in that poll which led to it being on the cut list this time....not a personal opinion of the brand at all.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-D It won't be hard to figure where my vote went.


----------



## sntangerbg (Apr 7, 2006)

A Tutima for me. I have the titanium left side pushers Military chrono. Schratched, dinged, I managed to even scratch the crystal!!!:-| that thing still keeps going! the ultimate tool watch for me. Running the risk not to be "politically correct" they are one specialized company. Hey they do not even have a lady watch in their line:gold


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

imo, this poll is too general. it's almost like saying who makes a better watch, sinn or dornbluth. completely apples and oranges.


----------



## XTrooper (Feb 8, 2006)

th6252 said:


> it's almost like saying who makes a better watch


Except that it *doesn't* say or imply that! It simply asks which is your *favorite* and "favorite" can be based on anything including mere whim. ;-)

My vote goes to Stowa. :-!

P.S.- I'm not sure Union Glashutte should be on the list though. I believe they are beyond the stated price category.


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I make Jorg Schauer just in the lead with his combined votes!!


----------



## lican34 (Feb 11, 2006)

For me this is the order of my ;-) preferences:

1.- Tutima:gold

2.- Sinn:silver

3.- Stowa:bronze

4.- Jacques Etoile

5.- Muhle

6.- Damasko


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

XTrooper said:


> Except that it *doesn't* say or imply that! It simply asks which is your *favorite* and "favorite" can be based on anything including mere whim. ;-)
> 
> My vote goes to Stowa. :-!
> 
> P.S.- I'm not sure Union Glashutte should be on the list though. I believe they are beyond the stated price category.


Yes, I agree, the cheapest is 1400€ :think: I just got the catalog today... and the price list

and cheap does not mean weak or ugly... Aristo could my choise, nice watches with nice Swiss hart inside (good ol' 2824-2!)
Ok, poor arm bands too!O|

NBY would be my choise if it was on the list... I love my ILS!:-!

SINN will be my choise... I really want one!!!!!


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

sntangerbg said:


> A Tutima for me. I have the titanium left side pushers Military chrono. Schratched, dinged, I managed to even scratch the crystal!!!:-| that thing still keeps going! the ultimate tool watch for me. Running the risk not to be "politically correct" they are one specialized company. Hey they do not even have a lady watch in their line:gold


You bet they do ... Tutima is behind the much more popular 8at least in Germany) Boccia brand, which offers more women and stylish watches than a tool-watch aficionado could hope for ... :roll:


----------



## drod (Feb 26, 2006)

I voted Nomos. Despite the fact that I really like my Limes and Stowa...Im just tickled pink with my Nomos Orion. Just enjoy the subtle beauty of this watch. It can be easily missed, but I've taken it off for to show a few people, and they are left in awe on how such a simple watch can look so nice. I guess the display back doesnt hurt either. ;-)

I wouldn't hesitate buying another. So far, its been keeping great time. Plus the handwound movement is so likeable. Just really feel like its a functioning work of art.


----------



## richard kagan (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Guys:
To Bleddrewsoe, thank you for the reply. I know some brands have to be left out. To TH6252, I think you misunderstood what the poll is about. We are not mixing apples or oranges or tangerines, we are just asking what you favorite is. We all know that a Go or Lange is certainly a better watch than many shown on the poll, but we are not asking about quality or build. Not trying to be condescending to you, just trying to explain.
Regards:
Richard Kagan


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm hooked on Sinn ... I can see owning four or five.

- Mike


----------



## Kool Cat (Feb 11, 2006)

From your list, I would say Sinn.

Just that I have one question. How about Chronoswiss? Why is Chronoswiss not included? Afterall it is considered mid-tier and also Gerd Lang (CEO) is German and his company is located in Munich?

Sorry, that I am such a "troublemaker" ;-)


----------



## UVox (May 1, 2005)

Kool Cat said:


> From your list, I would say Sinn.
> 
> Just that I have one question. How about Chronoswiss? Why is Chronoswiss not included? Afterall it is considered mid-tier and also Gerd Lang (CEO) is German and his company is located in Munich?
> 
> Sorry, that I am such a "troublemaker" ;-)


 and i miss Hanhart and Chronosport (Guinand) :-(


----------



## mr2blue (Feb 13, 2006)

Still UTS for me


----------



## patrik (Apr 2, 2006)

bleddrewsoe said:


> This was a post I had originally done on the old Forum and was flawed somewhat because I could only include 10 choices. Now that the Poll feature can support 20 choices I would like to run it again. I have chosen to exclude the Super high end(Lange, GO...etc) and super low end(the Germanese brands;-) )
> 
> Lets vote


Hello,
my favorit is not in your List. my favorit is Heinrich Geisen 1896.
Mr. Schumacher makes fantastic Watches with rare Movements.
the prices for the Watches OK.
my favorit: Heinrich Geisen 1896 Airman Watch:gold 
Heinrich Geisen 1896 Chrono:silver


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, I hope to have a closer look on a HG Flieger soon !


----------



## tcb69 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I voted for Dornblueth & Sohn :gold .

They make excellent watches in my opinion and a huge part of it is really 'handmade'.

First I thought about voting SINN, but price-performance ratio is not that good as it was a couple of years ago :-| .

Before SINN, my vote would go to MEISTERSINGER :silver and STOWA :bronze .

cheers


----------



## utswatches (Apr 19, 2006)

mr2blue said:


> Still UTS for me


I voted for myself is that cheating?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Let´s say it that way : not unexpected :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MD51 (Mar 12, 2006)

STOWA #1

SINN, TUTIMA, UTS


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

I voted for Damasko !









DC 57 / Pic by courtesy of Damasko


----------



## mbciuso (Apr 17, 2006)

I voted for Tutima, but i wonder what you guys think of Kienzles?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

If I remember right you asked that before, right ? Search function will lead to some threads and it´s still a germasian brand ;-)


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Stowa for me based on quality and overall value :-!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

BruceS said:


> Stowa for me based on quality and overall value :-!


:-! :-!


----------



## mr2blue (Feb 13, 2006)

Still like UTS


----------



## rescue diver (Apr 16, 2006)

I voted for Stowa and cannot await my Prodiver to be here in my hands 

Joern


----------



## Janus (Oct 24, 2006)

I voted Nomos, but i would have hesitated if Guinand/Chronosport had been in the pol


----------



## bobh (May 27, 2006)

Tutima gets my vote too. I had the Classic Flieger and still have the FX. Both watches are(were) spectacular performers, and the bracelets are top notch.

Bob


----------



## AJPeters (Mar 16, 2006)

I've voted for Tutima, the pure and therby highly engineered stuff they make is what - in my opinion - german watchmaking stands for. Although i'd personally rate Hanhart over Tutima.
Both are also quite reasonable priced for the quality you get. Sinn is not my style, a little to modern in it's look, but i really appreciated their innovations and they also follow what i'd call a german style.


----------



## Truck Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

Gotta go with Sinn :-d


----------



## canadajo (Apr 18, 2006)

*LIMES is my vote and Sinn is a close second ...Stowa ?? Hmmmm tough question but Limes for outstanding value*


----------



## otaku (Nov 27, 2006)

tcb69 said:


> Well, I voted for Dornblueth & Sohn :gold .
> 
> They make excellent watches in my opinion and a huge part of it is really 'handmade'.
> 
> cheers


I'm gonna have to agree. Can't wait to own one.


----------



## Motors1841 (Apr 17, 2006)

Just received my Sinn 656, love the watch....

my vote SINNNNNNNNNNNNN...|> 

Manny


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Stowa!


----------



## LFCJari37 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I just ordered a U1 so I have to vote for Sinn don't I?:gold


----------



## TimeAndAgain (Jul 5, 2006)

My only experience with a Geman watch is my recently purchased Tutima F3. I had an IWC 3706 and I like this one much better for the following reasons:
1. The large sweeping minute hand on the chronograph is different, fun, and very easy to read.
2. Rotating bezel.
3. The cathedral hands are gorgeous.
4. The lume is attractive, especially in low light where you don't really need it but it provides a nice effect.
5. Lemania 5100.
6. The day of week written in German.

While I love the look of many IWC chronographs, I think their value to performance ratio is a bit beyond my price range. A used 3706 is a notable exception, but I like having a German alternative that kicks its butt!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

stuffler said:


> I voted for Damasko !


Me, too, Mike. ;-)


----------



## Pacific (Apr 19, 2007)

My vote went for Tutima. There is not one model in their collection I don't like and they are one of the few companies which still offer a range of (non-dress watch) models with case sizes below 40mm. I will buy a second Tutima soon.


----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)

Stowa, with Marcello C running second.


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

Which can I choose? I love Stowa and Sinn... and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## HowardHughes (Dec 20, 2006)

NOMOS, all the way. The in-house movements and the simple, Art-Deco styling really attract me. I'm a manual wind guy, so that also explains my choice.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

I would say Sinn out of those listed. But are any of them truly German made watches? I think almost all if not all of them have Swiss movements, don't they? But then I think you would be out of that price range if you were to include German manufacturers who have in house movements.


----------



## bleddrewsoe (Feb 13, 2006)

vjb.knife said:


> I would say Sinn out of those listed. But are any of them truly German made watches? I think almost all if not all of them have Swiss movements, don't they? But then I think you would be out of that price range if you were to include German manufacturers who have in house movements.


Union & Nomos are the only brands on the list with "German" movements. Also, Stowa & Schaur sometimes offer LE's with German movments. I think if we limited our discussion to German movement only watches we would be talking about very few brands here.

Aside from those listed above, Glashutte Original, Lange & Wempe are the only brands I can think of with Real German movements:think:


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

sinn, damasko, and stowa--i went with damasko on simplicity of design and legibility imho
john


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Interesting result: Sinn leading, Stowa second. Kudos to both.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

It could have been a multiple vote for me, but since I was only allowed to pick one, I chose Dornblueth & Son. Don't own one but I was very impressed by the collection I saw in Amsterdam.


----------



## watjobjob (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you think about the "Temption" CG103
http://www.temption-watches.de/e/english.htm
I have had the CG103 and was very happy with it.
This model is sold out and no longer in stock.
But the CG103 can be found in very good condition via internet.

Regards

JJ


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

I voted for Damasko....I was going to buy a Sinn till I read about Damasko. Well designed, tough built and very functional cut it for me.


----------



## maia (Jun 19, 2007)

Voted Stowa. Though Laco, Sinn, Damasko, Aristo and Archimede are fine by my book. Roughly the same, can't really choose a brand over another


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

*Sinn!*



Dave E said:


> I voted Sinn, mainly because they have the most models that 'speak' to me. Their range is broad, well priced and with excellent quality.


Ditto! :-!


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

*Hey guys ...*

new to WUS so I'll share my only German Brand. I bought this on another forum, really a spur of the moment thing. It has become one of my favorites. Thanks for looking - David


----------



## Hockey Whino (Feb 10, 2006)

I like my tutima


----------



## mfisher (Jun 12, 2006)

Tutima

Sinn

Muhle Glasshutte

But I really love them all!


----------



## Reuben (Nov 13, 2007)

I voted for Archimede, but would like to add as equals both Glashuette Original and Sinn. It would be interesting to see what happens when the vote is turned to a specific model from the manufacturers listed in this survey...

Reuben


----------



## Reuben (Nov 13, 2007)

For what its worth:

Best looking-Archimede pilot chrono, Jorg Scheurn Kulisse series, Glassheutte Original ambasador XL, Sinn 756 (time zone version).
Brands-1. Archemede
2. Sinn

Subjectively yours,

Reuben


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

I voted for Stowa for the exceptional customer service provided by Mr. Schauer, trusting other forum members. Still on the waiting list for my first Stowa, but it worth the wait.
My mid-tier German watches I already experienced are the Tutima Pacific and the Tutima Bund Nato Chrono. Both are great, but my vote goes to Mr. Schauer for his uncommon chance give to customers to deal directly with him...
One question: does Guinand miss from the pool list or cannot be considered a mid-tier German watch brand??


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

rouge said:


> I......One question: does Guinand miss from the pool list or cannot be considered a mid-tier German watch brand??


That´s the trouble with lists in general. None is complete  Guinand can be considered a mid-tier brand as well as Hacher ;-)


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, Mike. I focused on Guinand because I'm getting more and more charmed by the beautiful timepieces Mr. Sinn had designed for the brand, especially the high-end models and the limited editions...


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

Really tough to answer a "favorite" in that list, as I love quite a few watches made by manufacturers listed above.

I picked NOMOS, though. Back in 2004 I started really thinking about one, and just grabbed one last week. I'm astonished at the level of quality and detail in this watch. For the price of a lower-end Swiss piece or German-assembled watch with a Swiss movement you get a nearly all-German timepiece with an in-house movement (although taken from the design of a Swiss mov't, but still produced in Glashuette!) which features excellent decoration, a lovely and radiant silvered dial, real blued hands, and what I think is a timeless design. 

Add to this, and absolutely astonishing to me, is this watch has not gained or lost a second in 4 days. It is still dead on with the atomic clock at time.gov. Really amazing to me: only one Swiss timepiece I own which was far more expensive than the NOMOS can match the stability of rate. I'm sure over time the NOMOS will settle in and show some variations in rate, but initial results were frankly shocking to me.

I will make a nice post about the NOMOS Tangente when I take some decent photographs; I have been on the fence about the size (35mm) for years as I had never seen one in person and I am used to wearing >41mm watches. But it wears so much larger that it doesn't look odd at all to my obviously skewed tastes. I do find myself thinking that I'd love a 42mm Tangente, but then that wouldn't be the NOMOS ethos, would it??

All in all I vote NOMOS. You get a ridiculously fine and timeless timepiece for what I find to be a smashing deal. Big thumbs up to them.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 5, 2007)

Damasko - I hope my opinion is (finally) proven whenever I'll receive my dc56 sometime in the future.

Seamus


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Tutima Military chrono and Hanhart 1939 replica


----------



## bokhan (Nov 14, 2007)

stowa for me.


----------



## Noomoo (Dec 9, 2007)

Tutima & Sinn ;-)


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

|>Sinn Spezialuhren GmbH & Co. KG without a question|>

:thanks


----------



## Lonetime (May 16, 2007)

Dang! This is one beautiful watch.


----------



## ORC (Jan 4, 2008)

Tutima Valeo Reserve... I really like this one. |>


----------



## Reuben (Nov 13, 2007)

As a relatively new owner of an Archimede pilot chrono the vote is for Archimede.

Reuben


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

bobh said:


> Tutima gets my vote too. I had the Classic Flieger and still have the FX. Both watches are(were) spectacular performers, and the bracelets are top notch.
> 
> Bob


Tutima bracelet is the most comfortable I have worn; top marks!


----------



## Dave Huck (Jun 11, 2007)

UVox said:


> and i miss Hanhart and Chronosport (Guinand) :-(


Another "vote" for Guinand....


----------



## Maple (Sep 29, 2006)

I had to choose between Muhle Glashutte and Limes. Both have traditional designs that appeal (not into modern looks). 

I like Muhle for their nautical history and higher water resistance ratings on average, and Limes for their outstanding quality and an edge in the looks department (especially the Pharo series).

In the end, I vote Limes.:-!


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

i don't know enough about many of the brands... but i like sinn (cool looking and functional) and stowa ( supreme in their elegance and simplicity).


----------



## colwheel (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi , Tutima . 
Best ( chrono ) Tool Watch I know .


----------



## FrankinCA (Aug 22, 2007)

*I'd have to say Sinn and Tutima are my favorites...*

I really like Hanhart too.

Frank.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Stowa for low- mid, Sinn for mid-mid, Dornbluth for high-mid.

Just noticed how old this is...not sure how I even stumbled upon it.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Used to be Stowa, now it's Muhle


----------

